# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika sot

## Fiori

Duke qënë se jam rritur dhe në shkollë muzike, gjithmonë i kam pasur si fiksim këngët e reja. Doja gjithmonë të isha e para t'i dëgjoja këto këngë, e para t'u mësoja tekstin dhe sigurisht e para t'i këndoja lart e poshtë nëpër shkollë. E sigurisht gjithë ky zell i madh kishte dhe pasues shoqe/shokë të tjerë ndaj dhe une nxitesha si më shume, se inat me veten s'ahet : ) 

Në atë kohë bëja qejf sepse dhe i njihja mirë ose i kisha familjarë ata që shkruanin këngë ndaj dhe kuptohet që fitoja. Por dhe kur kohët ndryshuam si me MTV e famshme (e cila me vitet ka humbur dhe vlerat e saj) ashtu dhe me internetin, gjithmonë kam qëndruar e mirë-informuar për muzikën dhe tingullin e ri. 

Sot _(përsëri e nxitur nga dikush tjetër)_ mendova të hap një temë të re ku ne mund të vendosim këngën më të re në listat e muzikës botërore. Pra, kënga nuk duhet të jetë luajtur nëpër stacione radioje (apo tv) më shume se një jave se pastaj quhet e vejtër  :buzeqeshje:  Mund të bëjmë përjashtime dhe të prezantojmë dhe këngë të cilat kanë një javë + që luhen, për aq kohë sa këto dy javë s'ka pasur këngë të tjera, ose nq se dikush ka harruar ta prezantojë këtë këngë gjatë dy javëve që ajo është prezantuar për dëgjuesin e gjërë.

Sigurisht janë të mirëpritura këngë të tendencave të ndryshme muzikore, për aq kohë sa bëhet fjalë për një tingull të ri sot.  


Po e filloj me një këngë të Alicia Keys, marrë nga albumi 'As I Am'. Kënga është luajtur për herë të parë nga një stacion radioje në Atlanta në fund të Gushtit 2007. Data e prezantimit të saj është 10 Shtator, 2007. Nuk besoj të kenë nxjerrë vidion e këngës - të paktën unë s'kam parë gjë  :rrotullo syte:  _(s'po më kujtohet ndonjë këngë më e re, gjatë javëve të fundit)_.





p.s. nuk më kujtohet ku, por dje dëgjova disa nga poezitë e Alicia Keys marrë nga libri i saj i parë të recituara nga vetë ajo. Më pëlqyen aq sa dëgjova...

----------


## Dita

A e degjuat kengen me te re nga Alicia Keys, NO ONE...sa drite ka brenda! Eshte kenaqesi te shohesh sesi nje kengetare rritet ne kenge kaq bukur, kaq mire!

Alicia Keys - No One 







nga "As I Am" album

I just want you close
Where you can stay forever
You can be sure
That it will only get better
You and me together
Through the days and nights
I dont worry cause
Everythings gonna be alright
People keep talking
They can say what they like
But all I know is everything's gonna be alright

No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I'm feeling
No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I feel for you
You you
Can get in the way of what I feel for you

When the rain is pouring down
And my heart is hurting
You will always be around
This I know for certain

You and me together
Through the days and nights
I dont worry cause
Everythings gonna be alright
People keep talking
They can say what they like
But all I know is everything's gonna be alright

No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I'm feeling
No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I feel for you
You you
Can get in the way of what I feel for you

I know some people search the world
To find something like what we have
I know people will try
Try to divide
Something so real
So till the end of time
Im telling you that

No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I'm feeling
No one no one no one
Can get in the way of what I feel for you
oh oh oh....


te drejten e videos me se pari ia paskan dhene yahoo-se. Tani e gjeni aty!



p.s. Dordi1,

ka pasur ca DJ kete vit ne vere ne Shqiperi. S'mbaj mend emra une, por di qe te rinjte mezi i kane pritur dhe i kane ndjekur ne Durres e Vlore (me duket!)

----------


## Fiori

Këto ditë isha duke dëgjuar këngët e *'Paramore'* (Paramour) dhe u kujtova që në forum nuk janë përmendur gjëkundi ndaj ndoshta ju takon si grup të jenë tek kjo temë. 

Grupi e ka origjinen nga Franklin, TN - ndërsa këngëtarja dhe pse ka jetuar në TN ka lindur në fakt në Mississippi _(ta dini si të shkruani dhe këtë shtet : ))_

'Misery Business' më duket është bërë publike is këngë nga fundi qershorit të këtij viti. 





Ka dhe disa këngë të tjera të tyret që më pëlqejnë, por ato s'jane aq të reja ndaj do i përmend tek ndonjë temë tjetër : )

----------


## Fiori

Kengen ne vazhdim e kam sjelle ne forum muaj me pare, gjithashtu vete e kam degjuar gati nje vit para _(club, kafe nuk e mbaj mend mire)_ kur kengetarja ishte akoma e pa afirmuar dhe kendonte falas vetem per te bere te njohur emrin e saj. Dua ta theksoj qe eshte nje nga kenget e mia me te preferuara kete vit : )

Sot rastesisht e degjova ne radio si dhe degjova se cd-ja e saj e pare si dhe kjo kenge qenkan bere publike ne 24 shtator. 

Ju pershendes pra me 'Bubbly' nga Colbie Caillat:




I've been awake for a while now
*you've got me feelin like a child now*  :syte zemra: 
cause every time i see your bubbly face
i get the tinglies in a silly place

----------


## Dita

Ne yahoo kishin sjelle per shikim videon e kenges me te re te Eros Ramazzotti ne duet me Ricky Martin. Kenga mban titullin "Non siamo soli". Nuk ishte e keqe. Me gjasa te mira do ngjitet ne krye te klasifikimeve. Ishte pak komike t'i shihje te dy bashke ne kenge, por edhe bukur. Ricky Martin kendon ne italisht.

*Kënga*




*Një pjesë nga video*

----------


## Fiori

Alison Sudol (Monro) njihet në Amerikë me pseudonimin e saj 'A Fine Frenzy'. Ka lindur në Seattle, WA në 1985 dhe sipas të thënave e ka mësuar pianon në mënyrë autodidakte. Këngët e saj i shkruan vetë dhe në fakt ndihet një farë ngjashmërije midis këngëve, gjë që mund t'i bëjë ato pak të bezdisshme, gjithsesi aty këtu ka ndonjë këngë të bukur si 'Almost Lover' e cila është bërë publike në 17 Gusht, 2007. Në radio akoma s'i kam dëgjuar këngët e saj...

----------


## PINK

> Kengen ne vazhdim e kam sjelle ne forum muaj me pare, gjithashtu vete e kam degjuar gati nje vit para _(club, kafe nuk e mbaj mend mire)_ kur kengetarja ishte akoma e pa afirmuar dhe kendonte falas vetem per te bere te njohur emrin e saj. Dua ta theksoj qe eshte nje nga kenget e mia me te preferuara kete vit : )
> 
> Sot rastesisht e degjova ne radio si dhe degjova se cd-ja e saj e pare si dhe kjo kenge qenkan bere publike ne 24 shtator. 
> 
> Ju pershendes pra me 'Bubbly' nga Colbie Caillat:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PWfB4lurT4
> 
> I've been awake for a while now
> ...


Dhe mua me pelqen shume kjo kenga. Qe heren e pare qe e kam degjuar ne radio me ka pelqyer shume . Kenge qe ta kap veshi qe me heren e pare si nga muzika dhe teksti i kenges , fjalet jane te mrekullueshme dhe i guess eshte dhe dashuri me degjim te pare .  :Lulja3:

----------


## ChuChu

Nice teme kjo. Per mua njehere qe nuk degjoj as radio e nuk shoh as tv, dhe s'e kam idene e kengeve te reja.
Ja t'ju degjoj tashi.  :arushi:

----------


## PINK

Apologize..timbaland ft one republic

----------


## Rudina_USA

> Apologize..timbaland ft one republic
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8oBykb_Pqs



Shume e bukur kjo keng.

----------


## no name

_Ju pershendes te gjithve me nje kenge te re nga grupi Elita 5._

----------


## Fiori

Kjo këngë është e re e vjetër, sepse John e ka bërë publike në disa versione këto dy vitet e fundit. Gjithsesi duke qënë se sot po dëgjoja cd-në e tij dhe në forum sikur s'kam parë të publikohen shumë nga këngët e këtij albumi po e vendos këtu. Nuk besoj si këngë të ketë vidio, megjithse unë nuk para shikoj tv ndaj dhe mund të jem gabim për këtë...






Belief, eshte gjithashtu kenge e albumit te fundit te J. Mayer





_We're never gonna win the world
We're never gonna stop the war
We're never gonna beat this
If belief is what we're fighting for_

----------


## Fiori

'Brave' eshte nje nga kenget e albumit te fundit te J.Lo Kenga u be publike per radiot para pese ditesh, dmth 12 tetor. Nuk eshte kushedi por ka melodi dhe refreni te ngelet ne mendje...






Albumi 'Family' i Leann Rimes u publikua gjithashtu ne daten 12 tetor. Ne kete album ajo ka dhe nje kenge me Bon Jovi. Kenga ne vazhdim eshte marre nga ky album:






Dashboard Confessional publikuan albumin e tyre te fundit titulluar 'The shade of Poison Trees' ne 8 tetor. Ne vazhdim po vendos 'These bones'. Me sa vura re gjithe kenget e tjera te albumit mund ti gjeni tek youtube. Mua nuk me mbeti ndonje kenge ne mendje nga ky album. Si e e njejta kenge disa here me degjoheshin...

----------


## Fiori

'Magic' eshte nga albumi me te njejtin titull te Bruce Springsteen. Albumi u publikua ne 2 Tetor. Video e kenges nuk ka dale akoma dhe fotot te cilat e shoqerojne tek ky version i youtube jane pak prekese...






Kenga ne vazhdim titullohet 'Just a dream' dhe do te publikohet ne daten 23 tetor si nje nga kenget e albumit te fundit te Carrie Underwood - Carnival Ride. Kenget e albumit nuk duken keq ne pergjithesi.






Sot degjova nje kenge te re ne radio ku luante dhe Carlo Santa, po s'po me kujtohet titulli tani qe ta kerkoj  :buzeqeshje:  ndoshta e sjell ne ditet ne vazhdim ketu...


Albumi i shume pritur per disa 'Unbreakable' nga Backstreet Boys, do te dale per shitje ne 30 Tetor. Ne vazhdim kenga 'Unmistakable' nga ky album. Nuk e di, ne pergjithesi me pelqyen kenget e albumit. Ndoshta sepse me kujtojne gjimnazin, ndoshta sepse me ngjasojne pak me Pet Shop Boys e asaj kohe...

----------


## Fiori

Publikimi i videos se fundit te Britney Spears u shty per ne daten 29/30 Tetor. Gjithsesi kenget e albumit mund ti gjeni ne internet. Per ketu zgjodha 'Radar' sepse eshte shume e lehte per tu mbajtur mend - tara rara, tara rira, tara rara tara rira rira rira lol : )





Kaq per sot,
pershendetje : )

----------


## _Matrix_

o fiori me gjen dot ndonje keng te re te timbaland 
flm !! kisss  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Albumi i fundit i Timbaland u be publik ne 3 Prill, 2007. Ne vazhdim po te vendos nje permbledhje te kengeve te kesaj cd-je.






'Board Meeting' eshte marre perseri nga kjo CD :

----------


## ChuChu

O Fior, pse eshte mbyllur ajo tema "I hate MTV"? Ata qe s'pelqejne rrymat popular te muzikes, ku te bashkohen?

----------


## _Matrix_

> Albumi i fundit i Timbaland u be publik ne 3 Prill, 2007. Ne vazhdim po te vendos nje permbledhje te kengeve te kesaj cd-je.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_GgLZNoeBs
> 
> 
> 
> 'Board Meeting' eshte marre perseri nga kjo CD :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOn6hfebdZs


rrofsh yllo ! puc je shum e mir

----------


## Fiori

> O Fior, pse eshte mbyllur ajo tema "I hate MTV"? Ata qe s'pelqejne rrymat popular te muzikes, ku te bashkohen?


Me sa kuptova arsyeja e mbylljes se asaj teme eshte sepse kishte 'premisa : )' per tu kthyer ne nje teme te dyte pershendetjesh per faktin se tek tema e hapur nga Dita, postojne dhe anetare qe s'e pelqejne MTV apo rrymat popullore te muzikes.

Tani jane dy tema, nje teme per pershendetjet - Revival - ku mund te vendosen kenget e vjetra te te gjitha rrymave per te pershendetur anetaret. Dhe nje teme per Muziken Sot ku mund te vendosen kenget me te reja perseri te te gjitha rrymave. E para eshte teme me shoqerore ku ju mund te pershendesni shoqerine tuaj virtuale duke rikujtuar kohe dhe kenge te vjetra. Ndersa e dyta eshte teme pak me informative duke sjelle lajme per te muziken sot (e mire apo e keqe qofte kjo, MTV apo VH1 etj). 


Pershendetje

p.s. nq se pyet per mendimin tim personal vitet e fundit as mua nuk me pelqen MTV per faktin se po i largohet shume muzikes dhe po kthehet ne nje kanal pa lidhje fare...

----------

